# Newbie



## danaelk (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello;
I've enjoyed the site for some time now and have learned quite a bit. I live on the upper Mississippi between Elk River, MN and Monticello, MN. (I swear I've seen KT in his RP running around here). 

I'ts heavy w/ boulders and the levels are up and down. I'm tired of putting around w/ my prop driven OB (sphincter tightened, nervous as heck).

I am looking for a jet / jon and I hope to learn:

Tunnel or not
Tiller or console
2 or 4 cycle
minimum HP (myself, wife and son mostly)

I'll keep lurking and continue to absorb. Excellent site and forum.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! And...It's likely you've seen me up there; I've been fishing Monti since '88. 

As to you boat questions, a little more info would be helpful. Are your fishing also? 'Eyes/SMouth/Cats? I see some troll from the stern, the bow, or anchor. Budget/new or used? 

I may be slow in responding, as my time is short. There's a couple here that know that area well, maybe they'll check in...


----------



## lowe1648 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm down river from you in cr. As kt mentioned it depends on how you like to fish and your desire for frills. I bought a new hull last spring and pick up a bare bones Awleld 1652j. Another guy on here that fishes the area has a 1856jc Alweld. His boat is the other end of the spectrum of mine. Rod locker,live well,36v tm,floor, rear deck,radio,and so on. I run a 40/28 2 stroke tiller on mine while he runs a 115/80 2 stroke with a console on his. As for a tunnel up there i would rather find the rocks with my foot then my hull. There is a small difference between hole shot and top end between the two but fuel economy is a different story.


----------



## Misterj (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site. I'm just upstream from you on the Big Lake side. (across from Swan Park) You've likely seen either myself or my two neighbors fishing your section frequently. All three of us run RP's and absolutely love them. Shoot me a PM and maybe the fours of us can meet somewhere for a beverage and sway some stories and boat recommendations.


----------

